# Need manual for VFD



## Louisgr (May 4, 2018)

Anyone familiar with this VFD .I need the programming manual


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to ET,
Please fill out your profile.

Give us some more information or ask your electrician.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like an old Delta drive. I suspect the programming parameters are harmonized with their other products that are easier to find a manual for.


----------



## Louisgr (May 4, 2018)

I have the Delta VFD-VE series manual, but no luck
It look similar but the pin description id different.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Looks like an old Delta drive. I suspect the programming parameters are harmonized with their other products that are easier to find a manual for.


I came back with an Italian pump company.
380v is Western Europe isn’t it?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Louisgr said:


> I have the Delta VFD-VE series manual, but no luck
> It look similar but the pin description id different.


I found what looks like it on an Italian pump manufacturing company. 
Is this for an agricultural pumping system? 

I don’t have the link to the company saved on my cell phone, I’ll try to find it again today. 
It was a hard one to google that’s for sure, almost gave up the search.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

That is one of the many knock-off cheap junk VFDs coming out of China and sold on Fleabay and Amazon through fly-by-knight resellers. Most are sold with no manufacturers name, but are made by a company called Huanyang (which I contend is the sound of retching after you buy one) or a pseudonym of “HY-Inverter” with different colors of plastic cases. 

Their manuals, if you find one, are not much help because they are bad translations from stolen IP in the first place, so whomever is translating them has no real engineer to go to for asking about context and the stuff they end up saying makes no sense. Because of these issues and SERIOUS dismissal of quality control, many VFD oriented forums have banned discussions of these drives because with ZERO factory support, websites that allow deeper discussions get clogged with frustrated buyers desperate for help and end up subsidizing the Chinese in their efforts to flood the market with crap. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You said "OEM Control panel manufacturing" in your profile.
Why not call the OEM you are building this for.

You would be the guy we call (had we bought the panel from you) if we needed a manual, or your OEM.


----------



## Louisgr (May 4, 2018)

Wirenuting said:


> I found what looks like it on an Italian pump manufacturing company.
> Is this for an agricultural pumping system?
> 
> I don’t have the link to the company saved on my cell phone, I’ll try to find it again today.
> It was a hard one to google that’s for sure, almost gave up the search.


This VFD is used for Coal fired Steam Boiler (Grate drive)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Louisgr said:


> This VFD is used for Coal fired Steam Boiler (Grate drive)


I think some guys were puzzled why, if you're a panel builder, you don't have the manual.

I'm wondering if it's one of three things: 1) This is the boiler for your shop? 2) This is a panel you're upfitting or rebuilding, and you just want the parameters out of the old drive for a starting point? 3) This drive is getting repurposed in a new panel? 4) You're trying to dupe us? or 5) Some other reason I hadn't thought of?


----------



## Louisgr (May 4, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> I think some guys were puzzled why, if you're a panel builder, you don't have the manual.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's one of three things: 1) This is the boiler for your shop? 2) This is a panel you're upfitting or rebuilding, and you just want the parameters out of the old drive for a starting point? 3) This drive is getting repurposed in a new panel? 4) You're trying to dupe us? or 5) Some other reason I hadn't thought of?



This is an existing control panel with this VFD. If it was my call, I will just rip it out and replace it. The client would like to add an additional analog Input (pot)
I need the parameters and pin configuration to setup the drive for this.


----------



## Louisgr (May 4, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> You said "OEM Control panel manufacturing" in your profile.
> Why not call the OEM you are building this for.
> 
> You would be the guy we call (had we bought the panel from you) if we needed a manual, or your OEM.


This is an existing control panel, Manufactured my someone else probaply 3 -4 Years ago. I'm trying to support my client, they need to add a (Pot) as an additional analog input.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

So ask the client where he got it and where the manual is which came with it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> So ask the client where he got it and where the manual is which came with it.


Realistically, this is a junk drive. For reliabilities sake, his plan to yank it seems better to me.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MDShunk said:


> Realistically, this is a junk drive. For reliabilities sake, his plan to yank it seems better to me.


And I think everyone except the owner would agree. But he needs to demonstrate to the owner why that's the best course of action. 

Get the owner to admit he knows nothing about that junk pile and he'll be more inclined to spend the $ on a new drive. 

Sounds like the owner is expecting OP to program a pin to do something which in his eyes may be a quick job with no capital cost. Unfortunately since it's a junk drive with no documentation, that's not (likely) going to happen. 

Let the owner make the call. It's his money. Last thing you want is owner thinking OP is upselling him and ripping him off when he didn't need to spend the money.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Eh, it's a little biddy drive anyhow. The cost is insignificant.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Louisgr said:


> This is an existing control panel, Manufactured my someone else probaply 3 -4 Years ago. I'm trying to support my client, they need to add a (Pot) as an additional analog input.


So you want to control speed from two separate inputs? Does it already have a potentiometer? If not, what is the speed reference and where is it connected?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> So you want to control speed from two separate inputs? Does it already have a potentiometer? If not, what is the speed reference and where is it connected?


Ordinarily it's a PID right off the outlet steam pressure. Hard to say what how he's doing it. I know incinerators do it with PID on a stack temp sensor. It would be nice to have a pot to hand fire it from time to time. Most have this ability anyhow; generally with an auto-manual switch associated.


----------



## Louisgr (May 4, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> So you want to control speed from two separate inputs? Does it already have a potentiometer? If not, what is the speed reference and where is it connected?



Normal mA for auto control on AI1 Then i Use AI2 For a manual Bypass for small loads from time to time


----------



## Louisgr (May 4, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Ordinarily it's a PID right off the outlet steam pressure. Hard to say what how he's doing it. I know incinerators do it with PID on a stack temp sensor. It would be nice to have a pot to hand fire it from time to time. Most have this ability anyhow; generally with an auto-manual switch associated.


Normal mA for auto control on AI1 Then i Use AI2 For a manual Bypass for small loads from time to time


----------

